# Biceps??



## ablastoid (Sep 12, 2014)

Im wondering if this happens with anyone else I do a lot of isolation lifts in a 3 day split and I can get quite a few sets with most muscles but when I do biceps I maybe get 2 or 3 sets before my arms are spent is this normal?? And no I'm not doing like 100 reps or anything crazy.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 12, 2014)

To much fapping I'm guessing. Lower your fapping to once a day and you should be able to curl more.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Are you doing them after you do a back routine?  Your biceps are incorporated A LOT in back lifts.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 12, 2014)

Biceps are small muscles and don't take much in terms of resistance loads, like my ex-wife.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 12, 2014)

If your arms are spent after 2-3 sets lower the weight.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 12, 2014)

If it helps my biceps responds much better to high reps anyway


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 12, 2014)

anewguy said:


> Are you doing them after you do a back routine?  Your biceps are incorporated A LOT in back lifts.



I totally agree with this. This is why I hardly EVER train biceps alone or on their own day. To be honest I hate working biceps because their soooo Damn boring! But if u insist I would hit them after a Back session,  maybe 2-3 total exercises for about 12-15 reps per set. U should really get a good pump by than.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice clearly I just need to do less fapping


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 12, 2014)

Training biceps should be an everyday thing.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 13, 2014)

All workouts regarding the upper torso will work the biceps!!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 13, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> All workouts regarding the upper torso will work the biceps!!!!!


Not really. HA ha ha


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 13, 2014)

Barbell curls...do em with the big bar..


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 13, 2014)

I saw my best development curling beers to my mouth.  Make sure to change arms each beer though and always drink an even amount.  Dont want to overdevelop your strong side.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 13, 2014)

Biceps are for gays n fist pumpN jersey shore guidos who just so happen to be gay;
Real men work Triceps.....


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Biceps are for gays n fist pumpN jersey shore guidos who just so happen to be gay;
> Real men work Triceps.....




^^^^^^^  This was worth repeating


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Sep 13, 2014)

I like to do eccentric lifts with the biceps. Cheat the weight up but lower the weight slowly and control it. If your biceps are smoked after a couple of sets try that. My calfs respond well to this type lifting as well.


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 13, 2014)

Agree with colt


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 24, 2014)

I do several different exercises for my bicepts.  Free weights-dumb bells and barbell curls, machine, cables, I love the rope for curls, it gets a great burn going.  I usually finish with the curl machine.  I work bicepts at least 3 times a week.  Usually after chest day.

Curls for the girls!!!


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 24, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> All workouts regarding the upper torso will work the biceps!!!!!



Lol......no


----------

